# Single phase AC motor problem, won't reverse



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Not EV related but one of the hoist motors at work will no longer reverse. Single phase 230 VAC, direction controlled by a drum switch, and whichever way I move the switch it only runs in one direction, but first it sort of locks up and hums for a second, then starts moving. I tried a new drum switch but it does the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Turned out to be the starting capacitor. Thanks to Major for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

